# Teaching Shedule for the Modern Arnis Symposium



## DoctorB (Jun 19, 2003)

2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium 1 
Instructor Schedule  Tentative as of June 13, 2003

Friday, July 11, 2003:
     6  7 pm   Opening of Symposium and Introductions
     7  8:30    Training Session #1:
     Guro Bruce Chiu; Senior Master Rocky Paswik; Open Session

Saturday, July 12, 2003:
9  10:15 am  Training Session #2
     Datu Dieter Knuttel; Guro David Ng; Senior Master Richard Roy
10:15  11:30 am  Training Session #3
     Guro Dawud  Muhammad; SM Rocky Paswik; Guro Peter Vargas
11:30 am  12:45 pm Training Session #4
     Punong Guro Tom Bolden; Senior Master Bram Frank; Open Session
12:45  2:00 pm  Training Session #5
     Senior Master Dan Anderson, Datu Dieter Knuttel; Datu Tim Hartman
2:00  3:15 pm  Training Session #6
     Guro Peter Vargas;  SM Richard Roy; SM Bram Frank
3:15  4:30 pm  Training Session #7
     Guro David Ng, Guro Dawud Muhammad; Datu Tim Hartman      
4:30  5:45 pm  Training Session #8   
      PG Tom Bolden,  SM Dan Anderson; Guro Bruce Chiu
5:45  6:00 Reserved Session & Discussion

Sunday, July 13, 2003
 9  10:15 am  Open Sessions with Guest Instructors
10:15  11:30am  Open Sessions w/ Third Presentations
11:30 am  12:45 pm  Open Sessions - Third Presentations  
 12:45  1:00 pm Closing the Symposium / Certificates  


2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium, that will be held in Buffalo, NY, on July 11, 12 & 13, at the Erie Community College City Campus Fieldhouse. The Symposium Fee structure and schedule are as follows:

April 21 - June 29 - $235 with a deposit of $95 
June 30 - July 9 - $275 with a deposit of $110
At the Door - $295
Single Day Prices: Saturday - $110
Friday & Sunday - $50; with advanced notice to me
(Friday and Sunday are 3 & 4 hours, Saturday is 9 hours).

The Symposium instructional schedule will be:

Friday, July 11, 6 - 9pm 
Saturday, July 12, 9am - 6pm 
Sunday, July 13, 9am - 1pm.

There are group rates available in the following configurations:
3 - 5 people; 6 - 10 people; 11+ people

You can contact me for specific information about the group rates for the Symposium. Groups may be formed at your pleasure, and one person will serve as the contact person. Please pay by bank check or money order and make it payable to:

Dr. Jerome Barber/ Symposium. 

The Symposium mailing address for the checks and money orders is:

Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230
5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075

Accomedations:

Please note that there are only 135 double occupancy rooms available for the Symposium. Each of the hotel has set a registration deadline of June 10, 2003. After that point they are not obligated to honor the published group rates. 

Holiday Inn - Downtown, in Buffalo, NY. The rate is $99 for a double and $109 for a triple occupancy. The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium". 

Radisson Inn - Downtown. The room rate is $109, per day. This hotel is closer to the Symposium site than the Holiday Inn. The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium".

Hampton Inn - Downtown. The room rate is $109 per day. The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium". The latter two hotels are on opposite ends of one of the major night-light areas of Buffalo. People can walk to and from their hotels.

Respectfully submitted,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>
(716) 270-2679 (voice mail service)


----------



## Mickey (Jun 19, 2003)

doctorb,

could you explain the open sessions?

 

Thanks


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *doctorb,
> 
> could you explain the open sessions?
> ...



Hi Mickey,

An open session is a spot on the program that does not yet have an instructor assigned.  It might be left open or it could be used to move an instructor from an earlier or later spot in the existing program and finally it could be filled by a guest instructor who is attending the Symposium but who might not be a Modern Arnis instructor.

When I said several times on different forum that the Symposium was open to everyone, I meant it.  There is also a tradition at the seminars and camps that I have hosted in the past to present guest instructors from the participants because I believe in sharing and brotherhood.  How can I tell my students that all arts have value and something to teach us,  then be dismissive of other instructors and styles in actual fact?

The Symposium is intended to spotlight a variety of Modern Arnis instructors and their personal presentations within the art, however it must be stressed that Professor Presas, always talked about "the art within your art".  Most Modern Arnis instructors have a second art that they teach and that makes their understanding of and movement within Modern Arnis different from what some others would be doing.  That is what will be the driving force behind the Symposium presentations and discussions.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *Hi Mickey,
> 
> An open session is a spot on the program that does not yet have an instructor assigned.  ...it could be filled by a guest instructor who is attending the Symposium but who might not be a Modern Arnis instructor.
> ...



Well, this could be an interesting development.  I have heard of some of the people attending and this could be a very interestng left turn at Albuquerque.  DrB said there will be some surprises.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

